# קולולוש



## albondiga

Hi all,

Can someone please give me a colloquial example or two to clarify how the word *קולולוש* is used?  Thanks!


----------



## yoyo53

I have *NEVER* come across this word!  Where did you find it?


----------



## בעל-חלומות

I have never seen it, but if you came across it on the internet somewhere, then I would guess that it's קוּל-לולוש which might be a very affectionate teenagy form of קוּל - cool.


----------



## yoyo53

וואו   זה באמת קול


----------



## albondiga

*בעל-חלומות*, I think you're right about the meaning, but I guess based on the comments so far this is not extremely common among the general (non-teenaged) population.  *

yoyo*: I actually stumbled across it on an older thread in this forum here.


----------



## yoyo53

Albondinga,
Thanks for the information.  I only just joined this forum. I was curious since I've never seen it used before.


----------



## yoyo53

interesting!
I just checked the link you gave us.
I am a native of Jerusalem and lived there for 14 years.  however, I never herd it before.


----------



## eshcar

well, what I know about קולולוש/גולולוש is that it's what you shout out when you have a collection of something (playing cards, פוגים, and once upon a time אג'ואים) and you throw it all in the air around a lot of people, and whatever anyone catch they get to keep. Not that I've heard anyone actually say it lately. To the Jerusalem students, Coolooloosh is a cool hip-hop/funk band (they sometimes do shows in רזניק).


----------



## cfu507

eshcar said:


> well, what I know about קולולוש/גולולוש is that it's what you shout out when you have a collection of something (playing cards, פוגים, and once upon a time אג'ואים) and you throw it all in the air around a lot of people, and whatever anyone catch they get to keep. Not that I've heard anyone actually say it lately. To the Jerusalem students, Coolooloosh is a cool hip-hop/funk band (they sometimes do shows in רזניק).


 
Impressive!!!
I've never heard it too, well... I'm not from Jerusalem and I don't play Pogs


----------

